# S7-300 Stromversorgung  füe 300 I/Os 150 Schütze



## nudels93 (17 August 2019)

*S7-300 Stromversorgung  fuee 300 I/Os 150 Schuetze*

Moin togther

ich bin  Technik des letzten Jahrausends und habe da mal mit Stom was gelernt... ...

Nun folgendes 
habe  eine gebrauchte S7-300- erworben , natuerlich , bevor ich wusste was ich  damit machen will 

mit ca 300 I/Os

nun moechte ich mit gut 150 Os 150 alte Moeller Siemens und  Eton etc, Schuetze, Schalten
Alle werden laengere Zeit gleichzeitig eingeschaltet, und bleiben im Dauerbetrieb , fuer mein Projekt

Nun , ich habe mal div  50St  an Schuetzen, gemessen, der Steuerstrom der Schuetze beträgt , bei den ollen Dingern, von  ca 0.6-2,5 A,, da komme ich ja  bei  100 Schuetzen,ruck zuck, auf 100A Steuerstrom:evil: reicht fuer ne Pizza zum Backen

bei U  24V - 

Nun Meine Frage

Wie Versorge ich die Ausgansgarten mit Spannung und Strom, bzw welches Netzteil nutze ich da?
meine Ausgangskarten sind keine Relaiskarten, bzw wie Belastbarr sind die Transistor Ausgangskarten? 0,5A, oder?

Die S7  und die Karten ,koennen doch nicht mit einer Standartversorgung , diese Riesen Schuetze Schalten,oder? ,,

 was Tun?
Wie , und  wo?
, ich denke mal das man sie  treibern muss  mit kleinen Finderrelais, oder?, sonst wüsste ich nichts

Wie macht das BMW und co , in ihren Schaltschrank Strassen?

oder habe ich einen kompletten Denkfehler im Systhem?



 gegeben :150 Os , 150 Schuetze  ,  gesucht: wie loest man die Stromversorgung? fuer SPS , Ausgangskarten und Schuetze

nichts weiter

Danke 

MFU nudels 939


----------



## nudels93 (17 August 2019)

Hallo 150schueetze


----------



## LargoD (17 August 2019)

nudels93 schrieb:


> wie Belastbarr sind die Transistor Ausgangskarten? 0,5A, oder?


Dazu solltest Du uns mal die genaue Siemens-Bestellnummer der Ausgangsmodule verraten.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## nudels93 (17 August 2019)

LargoD schrieb:


> Dazu solltest Du uns mal die genaue Siemens-Bestellnummer der Ausgangsmodule verraten.
> Gruß
> Erich





puuuhh 
 die hab ich nun wirklich nicht in den nächsten 3 Monaten zur Hand ,,
 sind diese fürr diese globale Frage so entscheidend?
 , vieleicht verbaue ich ja nur 50 schützee , oder vieleicht werden es doch 300 Schütze,

 es wärre hald wichtig , wie das Global bei der S7 300 l gehandhabt wird,

 und b, wieviel die Kartenverrbinder an Strombelastbarkeit haben ..

 bzw wo ich schnell und unkonventionell datenblätter für alte Baugruppen bekomme. rechnen kann ich  dann selber... , 

ich baue derzeit Schalttabelaus auf, mit Schützen, ich kann nur nicht weiter machen wenn ich nicht weiss ob ich Teiber-
relais Brauche oder nicht.. der Rattenschwanz zieht sich bis ins detail , von einem Aufbau zum andere Aufbau....

mfg  

nudels093


----------



## LargoD (17 August 2019)

nudels93 schrieb:


> die hab ich nun wirklich nicht in den nächsten 3 Monaten zur Hand


Die stehen auf den Modulen drauf.


----------



## nudels93 (17 August 2019)

LargoD schrieb:


> Die stehen auf den Modulen drauf.



danke für die Antwort.

laaach,, wie gesagt ich habe sie nicht zur Hand ,, dh, ich kann sie nicht anlangen, und damit auch nicht lesen was auf ihnen steht. das ist logisch, oder?

.. sogar die nächsten 3 Monate nicht

. ich weiss nun wirklich nicht was das global hilft, wens draufsteht und ich sie nicht zur -hand habe...

fg nudels 039


----------



## winnman (18 August 2019)

300 Schütze werden ja nicht in einem Schrank zusammen eingebaut werden.

Am besten für jeden Schrank einen eigene 24V Versorgung mit zB 40A.
Schütze mit 2,5 A Spulenstrom werden auch eher wenige verbaut werden, für die dann Koppelrelais.

Mit den 24V vom Schrank zum gemeinsamen der DO Baugruppe und geschaltet wieder zurück zu den Schütz.

Bei so vielen Schütz im Schaltschrank die auch länger eingeschaltet sind auf alle Fälle die Verlustleistung in den einzelnen Schränken beachten (auch die der leistungsverdrahtung!)


----------



## Senator42 (18 August 2019)

ja, und sicher auch kühlen !  
Die Abwärme dann im Winter zum heizen und im Sommer zum kochen benutzen. 

*Was baust du da eigentlich ??*


----------



## nudels93 (18 August 2019)

winnman schrieb:


> 300 Schütze werden ja nicht in einem Schrank zusammen eingebaut werden.
> 
> Am besten für jeden Schrank einen eigene 24V Versorgung mit zB 40A.
> Schütze mit 2,5 A Spulenstrom werden auch eher wenige verbaut werden, für die dann Koppelrelais.
> ...



Na Ja Danke für die Antwortt

aber eigentlich ist  das  nicht was ich wissen will

Formulieren Wir eimal Anderrs,, :::

man nehme ein S7-300 . mit 10 Karten a 32 Do  und steuert 320  schütze , mit 0,3-2,5A an... ok soweit ?

Nun Wenn ich die 24 V an die CPU anschliese, und die mit den  Schwarzen Brückverbinder die 10 Karten verbunden werden ,

dann muss doch die 24V sammt strom, bis zur 10. Karte durchgebrückt sein, oder?

Dh dann doch, das  an der  von der CPU zur 1 Karte im Steckverbinder fliesst der meisste Strom, oder?

Nun die Frage Können diese Kartenverbinder diese Hohen Ströme Ab, wenn man zb 0,5A  Belastbarkeit pro Ausgang an der Karte rechnent   x 32 DO x10 Karten  , das wären doch ca 150A ,

 das können doch Unmöglich diese kleinen Steckkarrtenverbinder weiterleiten,,, oder gibt es Zusätzliche Klemmstellen, wwo zusättzlich eine Spannungsversorgung angeklemmt wwerden kann, um den Sttrom zu erhöhen...

Bittte nochmals, es ist eine reine Theoretische Frrage...

Und Was ich mache oder nicht , und fürr was ich das Brauche oder nicht, das weiss ich selber nicht,

 bittte verschont mich mit diesen ständig nervenden  Mistfragen.. wie ::::: zu gross, wilst ne strasse anzünden? das braucht kein mensch... das macht mann nicht so... etc , sparrt euch bitte diese fragen und Aussagen...

klare frage von mir ,-   dann  bitte ne klare antwort

ansonsteen gehen wir eisessen


nix für Ungut, danke

nudels0641


----------



## LargoD (18 August 2019)

P l o n k !


----------



## PN/DP (19 August 2019)

@nudels01234irgendwas
Wenn Du schon 4 Antworten von Fachleuten als ständig nervend empfindest, dann such Dir die Antworten wohl besser selber:

S7-300 Aufbauen
S7-300 Baugruppendaten
S7-300 CPU Technische Daten


----------



## ChristophD (19 August 2019)

Hi,

schwarze Brückenverbinder?
Das ist der Rückwandbus , da sind keine 24V drauf.
Die I/O Module bekommen die Last- Spannung über die Front, der Rückwandbus dient lediglich der Elektronikstromversorgung, mehr nicht.

Du must also seperat 24V auf die Klemmen der I/O Module führen (am besten eigenes 24V Netzteil)

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Faceman (19 August 2019)

nudels93 schrieb:


> Moin togther
> 
> ich bin  Technik des letzten Jahrausends und habe da mal mit Stom was gelernt... ...
> 
> ...




Also ich habe mir den Text des "Ich bin Technik des letzten Jahrtausend" einmal durchgelesen und finde es sehr positiv,
das er seinen Text noch einmal überarbeitet hat mit dem Grund "rechtschreibung"




Das sollte man ihm wirklich zugute kommen das jetzt alles mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung konform ist.

Zur Frage an sich ( und auch zu den Antworten des TE ) kann man nur sagen, gehe in den Bastelkeller, schnapp dir deine
zusammensteckbare Holzeisenbahn und hab deinen Spaß.


----------



## Plan_B (19 August 2019)

Ein Ausgangsmodul bei Siemens ist in der Regel so aufgebaut, dass für je 4,8 oder 16 Ausgänge eine gemeinsame 24V-Versorgung direkt an der Karte erfolgt. Das kann man im Datenblatt der jeweiligen Karten nachlesen. Digitalausgänge sind in der Regel mit 0,5A Dauerstrom belastbar. Reduktionen für Gleichzeitigkeit mal ausser acht gelassen. Größere Ströme dann jeweils über Treiberrelais (ob von Finder oder wem anders ist erst mal egal).
Du weißt noch nicht, welche Digitalmodule Du verwendest - kein Problem. Bevor Du an die Realisierung eines solchen Projekts gehst wirst Du ja wohl einen Schaltplan zeichnen. Dann kennst Du die jeweiligen Schaltgeräte. Dann an jedem Ausgang einzeln die Belastungen zu ermitteln ist einfach nur Fleißarbeit. Die daraus resultierende Struktur der Spannungsversorgung festzulegen ist dann kein Hexenwerk. Die Aufteilung auf mehrere 24V-Netzgeräte ist sinnvoll und mit üblichen CPU-Ausgangskarten auch ohne Schwierigkeiten zu realisieren. Welches Netzgerät Du verwenden solltest können wir zu diesem sehr frühen Projektstand nicht mal annähernd erahnen.

Die entscheidende Antwort für Deine etwas verworrene Eingangsfrage hat ja Christoph schon gegeben:
Über die Rückwandverbinder läuft nur die CPU-Kommunikation und die Logik-Versorgung der Module. Sie sind also für Deine Strombelastbarkeit ohne Bedeutung.

Ergänzend zu PN/DP's Datenblattliste must Du natürlich noch die Datenblätter der Schaltgeräte haben, um deren Anzugs- und Betriebsstrom zu kennen. Deine Herangehensweise mit der Messung ist ganz gut und schön. Aber für ein derart großes Projekt ebenfalls zu global.

Die Einladung zum Eis nehme ich global für alle schonmal an 

Ich hoffe, diese Antwort ist für Dich hinreichend klar und fokussiert auf Dein Problem.


----------



## nudels93 (20 August 2019)

Senator42 schrieb:


> ja, und sicher auch kühlen !
> Die Abwärme dann im Winter zum heizen und im Sommer zum kochen benutzen.
> 
> *Was baust du da eigentlich ??*



eine Steuerung einer Musikanlage ,,

 mal etwas anderes , kann das sein das ich jede  einzelne Karte Do32 mit jeweils einer eigenen 24v stromversorgung ansteuern, bzw versorgen kann? und das damit die schwarzen kartenverbinder diese hohen ströme gar nicht  zu allen Karten übertragen werden müssen?

ist das meines rätzels lösung? dh 10x 24v/15A pro DO Karte... das sind ca 150A  wäre ne cee32A einspeisung für Die Trafos samt Schütze....

gut Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## nudels93 (20 August 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Ein Ausgangsmodul bei Siemens ist in der Regel so aufgebaut, dass für je 4,8 oder 16 Ausgänge eine gemeinsame 24V-Versorgung direkt an der Karte erfolgt. Das kann man im Datenblatt der jeweiligen Karten nachlesen. Digitalausgänge sind in der Regel mit 0,5A Dauerstrom belastbar. Reduktionen für Gleichzeitigkeit mal ausser acht gelassen. Größere Ströme dann jeweils über Treiberrelais (ob von Finder oder wem anders ist erst mal egal).
> Du weißt noch nicht, welche Digitalmodule Du verwendest - kein Problem. Bevor Du an die Realisierung eines solchen Projekts gehst wirst Du ja wohl einen Schaltplan zeichnen. Dann kennst Du die jeweiligen Schaltgeräte. Dann an jedem Ausgang einzeln die Belastungen zu ermitteln ist einfach nur Fleißarbeit. Die daraus resultierende Struktur der Spannungsversorgung festzulegen ist dann kein Hexenwerk. Die Aufteilung auf mehrere 24V-Netzgeräte ist sinnvoll und mit üblichen CPU-Ausgangskarten auch ohne Schwierigkeiten zu realisieren. Welches Netzgerät Du verwenden solltest können wir zu diesem sehr frühen Projektstand nicht mal annähernd erahnen.
> 
> Die entscheidende Antwort für Deine etwas verworrene Eingangsfrage hat ja Christoph schon gegeben:
> ...



super danke,

eis und futtern geht immer,, echt vielen DANK 

Wo kommst du?

ich muss Die Stromversorgung im Vorfeld auf maximum Auslegen, es ist unklar ob ich nur 150 relais und schütze an 100 DO habe, oder 500 st an 320 Do 
wissen muss ich nur das 0,5A pro Ausgang  belastet werden können, und nun weiss ich das jede karte einzeln mit der stromversorgung versorgt werden kannDie Schütze sind dezentral , nicht im schaltschrank, bzw meheren schaltschränken


nun weiss ich bescheid.. ich habe es mir fasst gedacht, das ich jede karte mit einer eigenen Sromversorgung betreiben kann, um bei einer 32 DO auf 16A zu kommen

Also ca 24V/15A Nezteil pro 32 DO Karte ... das ist gut , einspeisung cee 32 A


----------



## nudels93 (20 August 2019)

Faceman schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir den Text des "Ich bin Technik des letzten Jahrtausend" einmal durchgelesen und finde es sehr positiv,
> das er seinen Text noch einmal überarbeitet hat mit dem Grund "rechtschreibung"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 46809
> ...



 na wenn du auch wieder so ein newbie  von mr. wichtig , und  voll schlaubi, bist ,
der sofort auf meine rechtschreibung losgeht, bevor er überhaupt ein fachliches Wort zum Thema abgibt,,

 dann kommst du mir sofort ganz recht mein freund...

dann birng mal etwas Fachwissen rein... ansonsten .. eierschaukeln, und TV gucken, biss dort jemand den Dialog mit falscher Rechtschreibung tätigt,
dann kannst du dem Tv sender schriftlich darauf hinweisen..  Mr ,... wer bist du? woher kommst du? vom  stern adrommedar nirgendwo? oder vom pyramidenbau Ramses des 2. als schriftgelehrter , der hatt auch recht viel mit sps am hut gehabt, wie du fachlich zum thema beiträgst.

wie du mit deinen aussagen... blöd daher reden kann ich selber mein freund... da brauchst  du mir ned kommen..

und nun schön beleidigt sein, un alles beim Admin verpetzen, mein kleiner
und wenn du selberr einer bist , dann lass mal sehen , was du im Kreutz hasst..ausser sperren.. lauf mir nur nicht auf die schaufel, alter.

BLEIB FACHLICH BEIM THEMA

mfg nudlinski


----------



## Blockmove (20 August 2019)

nudels93 schrieb:


> eine Steuerung einer Musikanlage ,,
> 
> mal etwas anderes , kann das sein das ich jede  einzelne Karte Do32 mit jeweils einer eigenen 24v stromversorgung ansteuern, bzw versorgen kann? und das damit die schwarzen kartenverbinder diese hohen ströme gar nicht  zu allen Karten übertragen werden müssen?
> 
> ...



Je nach Karte kannst du 4, 8 oder 16 Ausgänge mit eigener Versorgung versehen.

So und nun die Antwort auf deinem Niveau:
Zieh dir die Handbücher aus den Links rein und tauch ab du Kasper


----------



## ChristophD (20 August 2019)

und unbedingt auf die Einbaulage achten!
Dann kann dann nämlich dazu führen das du nur 8A belasten darfst !


----------



## Plan_B (20 August 2019)

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass wir zur gewohnten Sachlichkeit zurückkehren.
Liebe Ureinwohner dieses Forums: Lasst Euch nicht so leicht aus der Reserve locken.

@nudels93
Unvollständige oder unklar formulierte Anfragen führen nmE. in jedem Fachforum zum abgleiten in unsachliche Diskussionen. Die Nichtbeachtung einer gewissen Sorgfalt beim Schreiben eines Beitrags führt recht schnell zur Ableitung einer dementsprechenden Arbeitsweise in Fachprojekten. *Dräng Dich bitte nicht selbst in diese Ecke*. "Ich hab es am Handy geschrieben" wäre übrigens keine gültige Entschuldigung sondern nur ein weiteres Indiz für die Arbeitsweise.
Es gibt nicht nur in England die höfliche Umschreibung "unhöflich". Das ist oft ein letzter Hinweis auf eine untragbare Situation kurz vor der Eskalation.

Ups, jetzt hab ich mich zu einem Kommentar über den Diskussionsstil hinreissen lassen - eigentlich nicht mein Stil. Sorry.

Edit: Sry für meine Worte zur Rechtschreibung @nudels93
Ich habe im weiteren Threadverlauf hinreichend Bezug genommen auf ein potentielles Handycap. Bei Dir dürfte ein Rückschluss von Schreibstil auf Arbeitsweise nicht fair sein.


----------



## Ralle (20 August 2019)

Denke mal, die Kollegen haben hier alle gut reagiert und versucht, die Sache nicht eskalieren zu lassen.
Dafür mal Danke von mir als Moderator.

@nudels93
Gute Einführung in das SPS-Forum, Glückwunsch dazu. Immrhin hast du ordentliche Antworten bekommen, das war bei Ton und Höflichkeit deiner Posts nicht unbedingt zu erwarten. Ich würde es aber mal nicht weiter überreizen!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 August 2019)

nudels93 schrieb:


> na wenn du auch wieder so ein newbie  von mr. wichtig , und  voll schlaubi, bist ,
> der sofort auf meine rechtschreibung losgeht, bevor er überhaupt ein fachliches Wort zum Thema abgibt,,
> 
> dann kommst du mir sofort ganz recht mein freund...
> ...



Herzlich willkommen im SPS-Forum. Schöner Einstand


----------



## nudels93 (20 August 2019)

Sehr geehrter Herr Ralle

Ich distanziere mich zu 90% Ihrer Aussage

Wie Sie sehen, habe ich mich Jedes mal, bei Mitgliedern, bedankt fürr Antworten, die zum Thema beitragen,


Ansonsten habe ich meine Fageen, genauer ins Detail erklärt und andeers dargeestellt, , alle dieser Frageen und Antworten trugen zum Thema bei,

Wenn aberr ein gewisser Herr" *Faceman*""meint , auf Rechtschreibung , bzw , indirekt auf Minderheiten oder ander ehtnischer Herkunft ,losgeht, wegen rechttschreib und sprach problem , zu diskrimminieren und lächerlich zu machen,  und den Inhalt des themas als lächerlich dazustellen,und sich diskrimienierend zu Äussern.  , dann wird das wohl auch nicht Im interresse eines Forums sein, oder?

Scheinbar braucht dieser Mensch nun doch einen Admin als Hilfe...weil er alleine nicht mehr Arrgumentieren kann..

Bei mirr  ist es in so einem Fall vorbei.. das hatten wir schon in der Deutschen Geschichte...Diskriminierung von Fremden und Minderheiteen.

Bitte, ich blieb immerr beim Thema , Mit von mir  versuchter ,bester Rechtschreibung, dieser Mensch  ist aber provokativ, , ausser mit pöpeleien zu antworten,hatte er in seinem Posts nichts zu sagen

Sehr geehrter Herrr Admin, bitte sehen Sie selbst seine Posts

Meine Frage wurde von vielen sachlich und erklärend beantworrten, und ich danke vielmals dafür

Danke an alle , auser einen Mr. *Faceman

ich klink mich aus*

MFG nudels093


----------



## nudels93 (20 August 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Je nach Karte kannst du 4, 8 oder 16 Ausgänge mit eigener Versorgung versehen.
> 
> So und nun die Antwort auf deinem Niveau:
> Zieh dir die Handbücher aus den Links rein und tauch ab du Kasper



die ausagee: " blöde Kuhe" in facebook , welche  als Beleidigung vor  Gericht gillt , kostet , 800 euro, was nun der" Kaspar" kostet können wir  gerne feststellen,,, pass auf was du tust .


----------



## nudels93 (20 August 2019)

ChristophD schrieb:


> und unbedingt auf die Einbaulage achten!
> Dann kann dann nämlich dazu führen das du nur 8A belasten darfst !



Danke dir
Aha, darf ich fragen, warum? , ich würde die SPS horrizontal einbauen, im Schrank , nurr mit CPU Spannungsversorgung ,  die Spannungsversorgung der Karten wäre dezentral.. 2-4 Lüfter könnte ich noch in den Schrank vorsehen.. oder was wäre am idealsten?


----------



## ChristophD (20 August 2019)

Hi,

das nennt sich derating/Wärme und steht in den verlinkten Handbüchern.
Dort findest Du die maximalen Lastströme für Senkrechten und Waagerechten Einbau für jede Baugruppe.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## nudels93 (20 August 2019)

LargoD schrieb:


> P l o n k !



palim palim    ????? , kleine Flasche mit Pommes gefällig?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 August 2019)

Wirklich schade,

für manche ist Niveau halt doch eine Hautcreme


----------



## PN/DP (20 August 2019)

nudels93 schrieb:


> Wie Sie sehen, habe ich mich Jedes mal, bei Mitgliedern, bedankt fürr Antworten, die zum Thema beitragen


Bei mir hast Du Dich in keiner Form bedankt (Beitrag #11 mit den Links zu den essentiellen Handbüchern, die alle Deine Fragen beantworten würden).
Ist das Verlinken von Handbüchern zum selber-Lesen bei Dir auch eine Beleidigung? 

Harald


----------



## nudels93 (20 August 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wirklich schade,
> 
> für manche ist Niveau halt doch eine Hautcreme



frag bitte , nicht wer angefangen, hatt , sondern lies es selbst von, vorne bis hinten,

 und nevieau , begind da , wo jeder es klar versteht, vor allem bei der Sprache..und diese ist mehr wie passend und definitiv angebracht , für  manche Kandidaten,,

  und nievauvoll honig um den  Mund ist nicht ,die Realität.

ich lasse mich A nicht beleidigen, 

b , nicht abkanzeln, wegen grundlegendem Unwissen

und c schon gar nicht auf Rechtschreibung und Herkunft kritiesieren.

und Wenn ich Anfangs schrieb; ich habe die karten nicht zur hand ,, ist es auch so , das sie räumlich nicht erreichbar sind..fertig.
was ist dadran nicht zu verstehen?

das hatt nichts mit bösen Worten zu tun, am Anfang des Post


aber mitlerweile , definitiv sehr wohl

und wen ich jedem in jedem Forum erklären würde für was und für jenes ich was brauche, könnte ich in jedes Forum , jedesmal ein Buch reinschreiben, welches ich 
nicht geschrieben habe..

deswegen hab ich im vorfeld gebeten, Keine Fragen und Aussagen zu geben, wie; für was brauchst du , das, viel zu gross, wilst du die strasse anzünden... 

etc.

und wenn  mann , nichts mehr zu sagen hatt ,dann   geht mann wie immer auf die Rechtschreibung los..

damit Klare Worte , notfals ohne niveau , und treffend..

ich kanns nimmer hören..


ich weiss es ist sehr unverständlich für euch,, nur jede dieser Fragen ist für mich als wenn mir jeder in jeden forum 7 jahre lang 6x am tag die Gabel an der gleichen stelle in den oberschenkel rammt

was soll ich eurer meinung , noch machen, um diese kommentare , und Aussagen, im vorfeld zu unterbinden um ruhig zu bleiben, was?

sagt es mir, was?

ausser alle im vorfeld bitten, beim Thema zu bleiben

mfg . mudels91,3


----------



## centipede (20 August 2019)

Na dann hör doch einfach mal auf ständig Benzin ins Feuer zu gießen.
Das Lesen der aufgezeigten Handbücher würde viele deine Fragen sofort beantworten. Ist mir klar ist anstrengend, aber die meisten hier haben genau so ihr Ziel erreicht.
Falls du Dinge aus den Büchern dann nicht verstehst, kannst du dann ja immer noch hier erfragen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 August 2019)

Ja, keine Ahnung was dein Problem ist.

Alles Gute!


----------



## Ralle (20 August 2019)

@nudels93

Nu is mal gut. 
Hier in Richtung Rassismus und Diskriminierung zu laufen ist wirklich arg.
Hat im übrigen keiner gemacht, außer nudels93. Denn wer wegen Kritik an schludriger Rechtschreibung auf Rassismus und Diskriminierung kommt, muß eigentlich selbst ein Rassist sein. Ich würde das jedenfalls niemals miteinander verbinden!
Ansonsten wäre es schon ein Gewinn, wenn du dich an deine eigenen Aussagen halten würdest. Zitat "*ich klink mich aus*".
Also dann ...


----------



## Blockmove (20 August 2019)

Der Kollege glänzt auch in anderen Foren mit seinen Umgangsformen 
Bei dem trüben Sommerwetter ist das doch eine nette Bereicherung 

Und um nicht ganz ins OffTopic ab zu gleiten:
Bei der Menge von Schützspulen sollte man auch über Varistoren zum Funkenlöschen nachdenken.


----------



## Faceman (20 August 2019)

> Der Kollege glänzt auch in anderen Foren mit seinen Umgangsformen :grin:



Ja, scheint wohl die normale Umgangsform zu sein :-(

https://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/414429#new




> und Bitte ICH DICH IM GUTEN , MISCH DICH NICHT EIN WENN DU VOM
> SIMULIEREN KEINE AHNUG HASST; OK ?
> Der ARTIKEL GEHT UM SPICE ROEHRENSIMULATION;
> DEIN THEMA STEHT IN DEN BÜCHERN DIE DU ERWÄHNT HASST ; ABER TUT HIER
> ...


----------



## Plan_B (20 August 2019)

https://www.techniker-forum.de/thema/s7-300-stromversorrgung-300-i-os-10schuetze.117144/


----------



## volker (20 August 2019)

ich hätte irgendwie grosse lust dieses thema zu sperren.
vom te kommt doch nur mist rüber. andreseits ist das alles auch ein wenig spassig.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2019)

volker schrieb:


> ich hätte irgendwie grosse lust dieses thema zu sperren.
> vom te kommt doch nur mist rüber. andreseits ist das alles auch ein wenig spassig.



Genau den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, dann werden wir niemals erfahren wie
er das mit der enormen Stromaufnahme hinbekommt


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2019)

Ach Gott,
ist doch nun klar, er baut eine Musikanlage. Die kann schon mal 10000 Watt haben. Wahrscheinlich werden die Schütze so einen Krach machen, dass es als Heavy Metal durchgeht. Und im Umkreis von einer Meile gehen die Lichter aus. Alles über den Rückwandbus, erstaunlich oder?


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ach Gott,
> ist doch nun klar, er baut eine Musikanlage. Die kann schon mal 10000 Watt haben. Wahrscheinlich werden die Schütze so einen Krach machen, dass es als Heavy Metal durchgeht. Und im Umkreis von einer Meile gehen die Lichter aus. Alles über den Rückwandbus, erstaunlich oder?



Die Schütze erzeugen die Beats.
Schlagzeug kann jeder. Daher Daumen hoch


----------



## Plan_B (21 August 2019)

@volker @ralle
Ich wäre gegen eine Threadschließung.

Gestern hab ich mal den TE ein wenig gestalkt. @nudels93 scheint mir ein Defizit zu haben im Bereich der schriftlichen Kommunikation. Ich habe mal jemanden kennengelernt, da sah die Forenkommunikation so ähnlich aus. Persönlich war es eine junge Frau mit einem Handycap - in ihrem selbstgewählten Fachbereich aber gut bis genial. Sie gehört in einem anderen Forum mittlerweile zu den Urgesteinen und hat moderatorenähnliche Rechte. Sollte Sie ein Forenuser wegen Ihrer speziellen Ausdrucksweise oder der Rechtschreibung angehen, zieht er den Zorn der restlichen Community auf sich .

Könnte sowas auch hier funktionieren? Zum Beispiel mit kurz und knapp beantworteten Fragestellungen auch wenn diese aus Kauderwelsch extrahiert werden müssen.

Der richtige Umgang wäre hier vermutlich eine knappe Beantwortungen der Fragestellungen, selbst wenn diese aus Kauderwelsch extrahiert werden müssen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2019)

> Der richtige Umgang wäre hier vermutlich eine knappe Beantwortungen der Fragestellungen


Tja, manchmal muss man halt auch zum beantworten von Fragen Gegenfragen stellen.


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> @volker @ralle
> Ich wäre gegen eine Threadschließung.
> 
> Gestern hab ich mal den TE ein wenig gestalkt. @nudels93 scheint mir ein Defizit zu haben im Bereich der schriftlichen Kommunikation. Ich habe mal jemanden kennengelernt, da sah die Forenkommunikation so ähnlich aus. Persönlich war es eine junge Frau mit einem Handycap - in ihrem selbstgewählten Fachbereich aber gut bis genial. Sie gehört in einem anderen Forum mittlerweile zu den Urgesteinen und hat moderatorenähnliche Rechte. Sollte Sie ein Forenuser wegen Ihrer speziellen Ausdrucksweise oder der Rechtschreibung angehen, zieht er den Zorn der restlichen Community auf sich .
> ...



Mag sein, aber ixh glaube nicht, das es hier um die spezielle Ausdrucksweise ging.
Es geht eher um Beratungsresistenz, RTFM und um anschließende Unhöflichkeiten.
Mir persönlich ist Rechtschreibung und Ausdruck bei Fragen von Kollegen eher letztrangig wichtig, wobei sich natürlich auch immer ein gewisses Bild einstellt.


----------



## PN/DP (21 August 2019)

Rechtschreibung ist mir auch erstmal zweitrangig - ich weiß ja nicht, welche Muttersprache der Fragesteller eigentlich spricht/schreibt. Aber wenn jemand in 4 Beiträgen mit 4 verschiedenen Pseudonymen unterschreibt und häufig Tasten doppelt antippt oder Zeichen fehlen oder falsch sind, dann hat der wohl nicht nur ein Problem mit der Rechtschreibung.

Harald


----------



## Plan_B (21 August 2019)

Ihr habt alle recht.
Muttersprache scheint Bayrisch in verschiedenen Dialekten in Wort und Schrift zu sein.
In seinem Fachgebiet (Audio/Verstärkertechnik/HiFi) scheint er nicht ganz unbewandert.
Möglicherweise ein spannendes Projekt.

Frage an Euch: Ihr habt ein Defizit, geht dennoch mutig an die Öffentlichkeit (Internet) mit einem Problem oder einer Verständnisfrage, und werdet sofort wegen des Defizit's angemacht. Was macht das auf Dauer mit dem Blutdruck in der Situation.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2019)

Also ich habe mit sehr vielen Leuten europaweit beruflich zu tun, und es gibt öfters mal Missverständnisse aufgrund von Sprachbarrieren oder durch Meinungsunterschiede.
Allerdings sind meine Gegenüber und ich aufgrund dessen noch nicht in die Verlegenheit gekommen, einen Vergleich mit der NS-Zeit in den Raum zu werfen. Dazu wird es auch nie kommen,
egal was passiert. Auch von meinen Gegenübern aus nicht. Da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## LargoD (21 August 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Frage an Euch: Ihr habt ein Defizit, geht dennoch mutig an die Öffentlichkeit (Internet) mit einem Problem oder einer Verständnisfrage, und werdet sofort wegen des Defizit's angemacht. Was macht das auf Dauer mit dem Blutdruck in der Situation.


Bloß war das nicht so. Lies Dir mal durch, wer grundlos (#9) um sich beißt. Der hat nicht nur ein Defizit,
deshalb ist er bei mir sofort in der Mülltonne gelandet.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 August 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> @nudels93 scheint mir ein Defizit zu haben im Bereich der schriftlichen Kommunikation. Ich habe mal jemanden kennengelernt,



Das Problem ist nicht das Defizit mit der Rechtschreibung, sondern die soziale Kompetenz 
im Internet. Vielleicht muss er sich nicht jede überspitzte Antwort so zu Herzen nehmen, sondern
ignorieren und einfach mal auf Rückfragen Antworten geben, auch wenn Sie seiner Meinung
nach nicht zur Lössung seiner Frage beiträgt. Manchmal brauch man die Information, um 
helfen zu können.

Wenn neadels93 mitliest, versucht er noch einen Anlauf, wir als Mods würden ein Auge auf 
das Thema werfen und darauf achten das es nicht wieder aus den Ruder läuft.
Wir könnten sogar den alten Thread versenken, damit er nicht als Referenz für schlechte
Komunikation genutzt wird.

Also neadels93, jetzt liegt es an dir, du kannst mich gerne auch per PN anschreiben.


----------



## Heinileini (22 August 2019)

LargoD schrieb:


> deshalb ist er bei mir sofort in der Mülltonne gelandet.


Jetzt habe ich Deinen Beitrag #10 verstanden!  (Wer zuletzt lacht, hat 'ne lange Leitung)


----------



## LargoD (22 August 2019)

Habe den Begriff jetzt im Beitrag #10 mal verlinkt. Mir war nicht klar, dass der inzwischen so unbekannt ist.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## nudels93 (1 September 2019)

lach , 
nun muss ich selber lachen, wenn ich alles  nochmal ,nach einigen Tagen lese,
versuchen wir es so:

  Hi mates, thanks for all ,

 vieleicht ist das english besser , Note 5.4 zu Note 5.6 in Deutsch

Die Funkenlöschung und Varistorfrage für Schütze , wollte ich , wie euer Forumskollege angeschnitten hat, auch stellen
aber am Ende der Urlaubszeit , ersparen wir uns das Lieber. 

ebenfals danke,  für den indirekten Hinweis , mir für anderen Foren ,  wie :esotherik  Astropysik , Maschinenbau. Holz und Tarot Forum . 
wieder einmal einen neuen Nick zu nehmen.

outlaws,querdenker   und Minderheiten, müssen unerkannt bleiben.
Was  uns die Geschichte  schon lehrte..

Danke für die Lösung der Fragen  und Bücher vorschläge . und einen schönen Resturlaub

MFG welchen nick hab ich hier?


----------



## Blockmove (1 September 2019)

Guten Morgen nudels

die meisten Ausgangskarten haben eine Funkenlöschung eingebaut.
Bei deinen großen Schützen (> 1A Spulenstrom) ist ein zusätzlicher Varistor sinnvoll.

Thema  Minderheiten
Das Forum hier ist recht weltoffen und tolerant.
Viele sind weltweit unterwegs und führen ein Nomadenleben.
Man legt hier allerdings Wert auf professionellen Umgang.
Minderheiten können sich verstecken oder ganz einfach klar und offen sagen, was Sache ist.


----------



## nudels93 (1 September 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Guten Morgen nudels
> 
> die meisten Ausgangskarten haben eine Funkenlöschung eingebaut.
> Bei deinen großen Schützen (> 1A Spulenstrom) ist ein zusätzlicher Varistor sinnvoll.
> ...



Danke Dir für die Varistor Frage .
Das andere Thema lassen wir besser... Welt offen , Welt kennen.. tollerrannt sein und Welt und Menschen in extremsituationen Kennenlernen und mitten drin stehen und betoffen sein, ist noch ein riesen Unterschied  , Tollerant ist keiner mehr wenn er angegriffen wird, es um seine existenz oder Leben von Familie oder sich selbst geht, vom proffesionellen Umgang ganz abgesehen...
ich bin geheilt, von Mensch und Tier..
aber bitte bitte bitte , bitte , bitte , bitte , lassen wir eine weitere Diskussion,,,,

ich bedanke mich, Danke


----------

